# Beetle Heritage Wheel Weight



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Can't seem to find this information anywhere. Does anyone know how much a 17" Beetle Heritage rim weighs without the chrome bits?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

If I recall correctly from when I was researching it a few years ago, they were about 25 lbs. Not as light as I was hoping. They are a thick wheel with little open spaces...


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Ouch. That's definitely heavier than I was hoping for. I have the R-Line wheels now, which are anchors. Love the look of the Heritage wheels, but if they are the same weight as the R-Line wheels... eh.

I have a set of 18lb Enkei's that I could mount up with wobble bolts, or re-boring the wheels. Wondering if I might be better off.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Actually, I found it. The heritage wheels weigh 22lbs without any of the plastic bits. Still fairly heavy, but not terrible. Looking at an 11lb drop per corner with the Heritage and Conti tires, which is pretty good. Added the Enkei's I have, and the lightest wheels I could find on Tirerack, just for comparison. Using Enkei RPF1s, and some light tires, you could potentially drop 18lbs per corner (72 lbs total). That's HUGE!


 Wheel Type wheel lbstire lbstotal R-Line 18" - Twister  30 lbs  25 lbs  55 lbs Beetle 17" - Heritage  22 lbs  22 lbs 44 lbs Enkei 16" - SR6  18 lbs  24 lbs  42 lbs  Enkei 17" - RPF1  15 lbs  22 lbs  37 lbs 

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/effects-of-upsized-wheels-and-tires-tested


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been looking at the lineup of Konig's Flow Formed wheels for going lighter weight on my Focus ST. They are around $200 per wheel for 18", and $170 per wheel for 17". Weights range from 16-18lbs for the Rennform, Hypergram, and Ultraform. There are fitments for VW that you can view in their spec page and they list the weights for all sizes. Good bargain compared to the pricey Enkei.

http://konigwheels.com/wheels/flow-formed-wheels/


----------



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

I just installed the 17" RPF1 wheels with Pirelli P-Zero a/s on my 2012 Beetle to replace the 19" OEM VW Tornados. The Tornados with Falken G4 weighed in at 68# each. Car drives and rides completely different from before and is actually getting close to averaging the VW est. highway mileage overall.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Otto_2016 said:


> I just installed the 17" RPF1 wheels with Pirelli P-Zero a/s on my 2012 Beetle to replace the 19" OEM VW Tornados. The Tornados with Falken G4 weighed in at 68# each. Car drives and rides completely different from before and is actually getting close to averaging the VW est. highway mileage overall.


That's a huge weight drop, and exactly the kind of information I like to hear. Guessing the car is much more eager from the line, and just feels lighter handling?


----------



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

Both of those things, Rottgrub. Handling was lighter immediately and even with 66K miles on them, the suspension seems to work a bit better. The difference off the line was less noticeable, but tire spin off the line has been reduced even in wet.


----------

